# Hacer caso



## aparraud

Buenas noches a todos. Tengo una duda, y se trata del origen de "hacer caso". ¿Cómo llega esta expresión a significar "obedecer"? La palabra "caso" no pareciera tener que ver con ese concepto. He estado investigando un poco y no he podido encontrar una explicación cabal de su origen o etimología. ¿Alguien sabe como se origina este significado?


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Tal vez esto te interese:


> _...jaramon_ 'hacer caso', _etxaramon_ 'no haga Vd. caso', cuyo origen explica Mich. FHV 71 de _jera, txera _'acogida' y_ emon _'dar', sin relacionarlos...


De Materiales para un Diccionario Etimologico de la Lengua Vasca VII (pdf)

_Obedecer _es un caso de _Hacer caso, _¿no?


----------



## jilar

Como no sea que el caso es lo que el otro te pide que hagas, es decir, que su "caso" es que busca que sea un suceso o acontecimiento. Te pide que ocurra eso que te pide o indica.

Padre -Ve a comprar el pan.
Hijo -Voy luego que ahora estoy con el videojuego.
P -Hazme caso. Baja a por el pan, ahora.

El suceso/acontecimiento que busca el padre es que su hijo compre el pan ahora mismo.

A ver otras ocurrencias.


----------



## franzjekill

No verifiqué en rumano, pero parece existir en todas las lenguas romance: catalán/valenciano, gallego, francés, portugués e italiano. En un diccionario de catalán-español dice: "Locución de origen claramente francés y que se emplea con el mismo significado en valenciano ("fer cas"). Aclaro que yo no entiendo el catalán, pero imagino que el significado debe de ser el mismo que en español. Y no tengo idea de si lo que afirma ese diccionario es cierto.


----------



## danieleferrari

Pues sí, en italiano existe _fare caso _[_a qualcuno_], o incluso _dare retta. _


----------



## Trastolillo

aparraud said:


> Buenas noches a todos. Tengo una duda, y se trata del origen de "hacer caso". ¿Cómo llega esta expresión a significar "obedecer"? La palabra "caso" no pareciera tener que ver con ese concepto. He estado investigando un poco y no he podido encontrar una explicación cabal de su origen o etimología. ¿Alguien sabe como se origina este significado?


Hola.

Aunque todos lo entendemos, o eso creo, será muy difícil encontrar un punto de partida de esa expresión.
La palabra *caso* está ligada a múltiples expresiones, y tan abstracta como usada.

Saludos.


----------



## Penyafort

Caso, a pesar de ser en origen una caída, una casualidad, un accidente, acabó derivando en muchos significados por contexto, como el que lleva a "una instancia, un suceso". Hacer caso de algo o no hacerlo pasa a significar concederle a ese asunto importancia. Porque si no la tuviese, pues _no hay caso_. De cuanto, si yo hago caso a alguien, es que le presto atención, y si de consejos se tratara, los sigo.



franzjekill said:


> En un diccionario de catalán-español dice: "Locución de origen claramente francés y que se emplea con el mismo significado en valenciano ("fer cas"). Aclaro que yo no entiendo el catalán, pero imagino que el significado debe de ser el mismo que en español. Y no tengo idea de si lo que afirma ese diccionario es cierto.



No veo el origen "claramente francés" por ninguna parte. Es una palabra que pasa directamente del latín _casus_ a todas las lenguas romances.


----------



## jilar

Penyafort said:


> si yo hago caso a alguien, es que le presto atención


Yo me acabo de fijar en que se usa con dos significados. El que tú anotas de prestar atención y el que pregunta el compañero, obedecer. Mi ejemplo de antes muestra este último.

Miré la traducción en inglés y vi que mostraban la acepción que tú indicas (Pay attention).

En mi ejemplo el hijo le prestó atención al padre porque escuchó lo que le dijo. Pero el padre le dice "hazme caso" en el sentido de "haz lo que te acabo de decir = obedéceme".

En fin, más cosas curiosas que se suman a la incógnita original. Relacionadas tienen que estar, eso sí.


----------



## franzjekill

Penyafort said:


> Es una palabra que pasa directamente del latín _casus_ a todas las lenguas romances.


Es lo único lógico en este caso.


----------



## danieleferrari

Penyafort said:


> No veo el origen "claramente francés" por ninguna parte


¿Ni siquiera la locución _faire cas_?


----------



## Calambur

Hola.
Dejo una cita y un enlace, por si ayuda...



> Diccionario de Autoridades - Tomo II (1729)
> 
> 20. Descubriendo quan errados ván los que dexan lo que hace al caso, y se detienen en impertinéncias. NUÑ. Empr. 2. Poco hace al caso no dar plata ni oro por los puestos Eclesiásticos, si es de la própria suerte sacrílego el que los compra con lisonjas y obséquios.
> *No hacer caso. Vale lo mismo que dissimular y darse por desentendido. *Latín. Se audisse dissimulare. NIEREMB. Causa y remed. de los males públicos, §. 1. Ahora por justos juícios está como sorda, no haciendo caso de tantos gemídos de los afligidos. CANC. Xac. Al Zurdillo de la Costa.
> Suele estar tan divertido,
> que mil veces los Notários
> le dan voces porque vuelva,
> y no vuelve ni hacer caso.


Saludos._

_Edición del moderador: favor de no publicar citas extensas. Regla 4. Se borró todo lo que no tenía que ver con el título del hilo. -fenixpollo_

No estaría mal, supongo, ver qué dice Covarrubias, o incluso san Isidoro -si es que dice algo al respecto- (pero hay que rastrear y ahora no puedo; disculpen).


----------



## franzjekill

En el CORDE, el caso más antiguo que pude encontrar:

"E venieron muchos malos del pueblo a acusar a Juanatas, e el rey no hizo caso dellos".
(c 1400; anónimo; Biblia ladinada)


----------



## Penyafort

danieleferrari said:


> ¿Ni siquiera la locución _faire cas_?


Bueno, eso ya podría ser, aunque primero habría de seguirse el rastro de la documentación.

De buenas a primeras, el TLFI (Trésor de la Langue Française Informatisé, atilf.atilf.fr) fecha la aparición en el Courtisan de Castillon (*1537* _faire cas de_ « donner de l'importance à » (B. DE CASTILLON, _Courtisan_). 

Mientras que para el catalán, el DCVB (Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear, dcvb.iec.at) cita «_E no façau cas si ella se n' alta_» en una obra colectiva publicada en Valencia en *1497*. Y probablemente una búsqueda detenida en el CICA (Corpus Informatitzat del Català Antic, cica.cat) arroje alguna aparición anterior.

Para el castellano, véase en el mensaje anterior lo que nos dice franzjekill. 

A primera vista, pues, y si hemos de juzgar por la fecha de los textos, no parece que la expresión como tal provenga del francés. Pero como digo, convendría hacer un rastreo mucho más pormenorizado antes de dictar sentencia.


----------



## juanjorel

Puede que en origen la palabra *caso* esté relacionada con la palabra *cosa*. 

Entonces:

Haceme *caso* = Hacé tal *cosa*

Aparentemente son etimologías diferentes: caso = _casus_ / cosa = _causa_. 

Pero es curioso que a veces estén tan vinculadas, por ejemplo en el ámbito jurídico. 

Esta cita es interesante porque contiene las dos etimológias:



franzjekill said:


> "E venieron muchos malos del pueblo a acusar a Juanatas, e el rey no hizo caso dellos".
> (c 1400; anónimo; Biblia ladinada)



Acusar = causa / caso = casus.

Pero bueno, puede ser pura casualidad.

Otra cosa que leí es que los romanos eran muy aficionados a los dados y que las caras de los dados se llamaban "casus" = "caso", no sé si tendrá algo ver, pero ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Calambur

juanjorel said:


> Otra cosa que leí es que los romanos eran muy aficionados a los dados y que las caras de los dados se llamaban "casus" = "caso", no sé si tendrá algo ver,


Hola.
Tampoco yo sé (y no me saca el sueño, por ahora), pero "un caso" -entre otras cosas- es una eventualidad, así que no estaría mal relacionar "caso" con la suerte en el juego de dados (creo).

Saludos._


----------



## aparraud

Estoy anonadado, patidifuso y abrumado por la sabiduría, conocimiento e interés mostrado. Realmente impresionante. No termina de quedarme claro, pero he aprendido un montón. 

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos! ¡Realmente lo aprecio!


----------



## Azarosa

aparraud said:


> Estoy anonadado, patidifuso y abrumado por la sabiduría, conocimiento e interés mostrado. Realmente impresionante. No termina de quedarme claro, pero he aprendido un montón.
> 
> ¡Muchísimas gracias a todos! ¡Realmente lo aprecio!


Nos encanta que, sin haberle quedado claro nada, haya aprendido un montón!    Bromas aparte, la lengua es arbitraria y caprichosa, como bien decía De Saussure; creo que solo es cuestión de relacionar. Si busca en el_ Tesoro de la Lengua..._de Covarrubias, la expresión puede recobrar su origen y etimología.


----------



## Doraemon-

Hacer caso no significa estrictamente obedecer (no como acepción primaria), sino prestar atención, tener en cuenta, aunque cuando obedeces a alguien, lógicamente le estás haciendo caso, de ahí que tenga también este sentido particular, sobre todo en un contexto de autoridad. Si haces caso a alguien que ostenta una autoridad, prestarle atención implica obedecerle, de ahí que ambas cosas se confundan, aunque la idea primera que tenemos todos cuando decimos "hazme caso" es más "préstame atención" que no "obedéceme" aunque lo que queramos sea lo segundo.
El sentido de _caso _viene más por tanto de poner atención a algo, pedir consejo, asesoramiento, tener en cuenta una opinión, algo que surge directamente de la acepción 4 de la RAE (diría de origen latino, sin más, que nos llevaría por ejemplo a los casos judiciales).
4. m. Asunto de que se trata o que se propone para consultar a alguien y pedirle su dictamen.
Hazme caso = ten en cuenta lo que digo, que es más o menos "obedéceme" si yo fuera un juez o una autoridad a la que estás consultando algo.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Doraemon- said:


> cuando obedeces a alguien, lógicamente le estás haciendo caso, de ahí que tenga también este sentido particular, sobre todo en un contexto de autoridad.


Sí.  Como ya afirmé,


Reina de la Aldea said:


> _Obedecer _es un caso de _Hacer caso_


O sea, hacerle caso a alguien es una condición necesaria para obedecerlo.  El revés, no.


----------



## Xiscomx

Como añadidura a lo aportado por @Penyafort y @Doraemon-, entresaco y traduzco del DCVB, bajo el lema *Fer cas [*_*hacer caso]*_:

1. *CAS* [en castellano _*CASO*_] (y la variante antigua _*cars*_). _m._
    Locución.*—a) Fer cas* _*[Hacer caso] *_de una cosa o persona: prestarle atención, mostrarle aprecio, concederle importancia.  _Mosén Pau Comelles es hombre al que se le hace mucho caso_, doc. a. 1537 (BSAL, x, 47). _Sin hacer caso de los dardos que los franceses le lanzan_, Picó Engl. 33. _El chico no hacía ningún caso_, Massó Croq. 58. *No hacer caso de una cosa*: no preocuparse, no producirle ningún quebradero de cabeza (Mall., Men.). _Aunque tuviera que pagar dos duros cada mes, no le haría caso_, Roq. 42. _«No quisiera tener que ver | que otro mandase en ti; | de tu madre no haces caso, | perque eres suya y la tienes que creer»_ (canción popular de Mallorca). No solo se dice _hacer caso de alguien_, sino también _hacer caso a alguien_, poniendo en dativo el nombre de la persona a la cual se concede la atención o la importancia: _Algún joven que estuviese celoso de él por haber visto el caso que le hicieron aquella noche_, Penya Mos. iii, 13.

*Etimología*: del latín *casus *‘caída’, ‘casualidad’, ‘acontecimiento, suceso’. La forma antigua _*cars* _es una simple variante ortográfica producida por la analogía de formas como _cors _por _cos _[cuerpo]_, mors _por _mos _[mordisco, bocado]_, _que tenían _r _etimológica. En cuanto al significado  primitivo de ‘caída’, es posible que se encuentre una reminiscencia en el mallorquín _'auguent de contra cas' _[ungüento contra caídas y contusiones]_, _nombre que se da a un ungüento bueno para hacer salir los golpes producidos por caídas y contusiones (Manacor).

Nota: Para ahondar algo más en su etimología, sugiero seguir la pista a la forma antigua _*cars*_.


----------

